# largemouth bass



## fester (May 3, 2005)

check out my baby largemouth bass. their real aggressive!







i used to have seven of them but the biggest one ate the smallest one. their not shy at all either.....


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice did u fish these out or buy them at a petstore


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a lmb too. what do you feed yours?


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

cool little guys... 
those things get huge in the lake down here...


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

i feed them different kinds of worms and masquito fish, there not shy about eating! i found them in a lake by my house at night when i was cat fishing.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

coo cause i was jw if u can get them at lfs cause i wanted to check 1 out


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

oojit said:


> I have a lmb too. what do you feed yours?
> [snapback]1148139[/snapback]​


i dunno what he feeds his, but mine loves frozen krill man.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Mine loves freeze dried krill, carnivore sticks, and large cichlid pellets.

I feed mine minnows once in a while.


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

live food is the best to feed any fish! it's been proven time and time again..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fester said:


> live food is the best to feed any fish! it's been proven time and time again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you honestly prove that?









and your bass look nice. congrats.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Isnt it illegal to own game fish??

I know it is in Nebraska, they will 
slap your ass with a big old fine


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

fester said:


> live food is the best to feed any fish! it's been proven time and time again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By who?









Although the pics are kind a blurry, your LMB looks very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Isnt it illegal to own game fish??
> 
> I know it is in Nebraska, they will
> slap your ass with a big old fine
> [snapback]1150814[/snapback]​


It's illegal to sell them without a lisence, or to keep them and then release them into the wild again. But I dont think it is illegal to own a native specie


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Isnt it illegal to own game fish??
> 
> I know it is in Nebraska, they will
> slap your ass with a big old fine
> [snapback]1150814[/snapback]​


I dont think so, i know its illegal to use them as bait after a certain size.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I had 2 in my 65 that were about 5-6inches. They were pretty cool! But be sure to feed the crap out of them! Had them about 6 months and they decided just to sit in each corner of the tank. I think maybe I had some sort of problem there. They still ate though and looked healthy. Anytime one of my minnows swam too close, it was like a hoover. The sucked 'em in. But they ate a sh*t load daily. They'd eat as much as you would feed them. I had one of those minnow traps in the weeds of the local lake, checked it every day or so, and just kept my extra 20 gal full. There were quite a few minnies in there. I got scared when they started just sitting there and didn't know what to do to help them. They went back in the lake shortly after. I had no clue about the ph levels, ammonia and that sort of thing either. Course, thanks to you guys, I do now.


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> fester said:
> 
> 
> > live food is the best to feed any fish! it's been proven time and time again..
> ...


yes! but don't feed them those feeders from the fish store or eventually you'll be in trouble with diseases. worms are safe! if you do buy feeders don't feed them to your fish for a week or so after you buy them. make sure theres no diseases. your fish will look and act alot healthier and grow much faster.........


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Isnt it illegal to own game fish??
> 
> I know it is in Nebraska, they will
> slap your ass with a big old fine
> [snapback]1150814[/snapback]​


what people don't know what hurt them.......


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

jan said:


> fester said:
> 
> 
> > live food is the best to feed any fish! it's been proven time and time again..
> ...


sorry about the blur there very active and don't sit still. i have proven it from when i first got into fish ti'll now!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fester said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt it illegal to own game fish??
> ...


In general I'd agree with this IF you know why the law is there. Undersize bass being harvested could be a big problem (but you're not 'harvesting') and release to a new area could spread unwanted genetics, disease, etc. (but hopefully you wont release him).

That said, very neat fish!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

fester said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > fester said:
> ...


try a faster shutter speed and a higher ISO film or setting...


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> fester said:
> 
> 
> > jan said:
> ...


thanks for the camera info man!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

acestro said:


> fester said:
> 
> 
> > psychofish21 said:
> ...


chill out man! i'm not going to spread disease or the ecosystem i'm a sportsman as well as fish enthusiest. and i'm definately not from nebraska.....


----------

